#  > TEST FORUM >  > Forum om te testen >  >  New posts icoontje

## Dikke Foaf

Ik vind dat er zeer weinig verschil is tussen deze twee icoontjes:
 en 
Het is dus moeilijk te zien op sommige schermen, is het niet mogelijk om het verschil in kleur groter te maken?

Dank bij voorbaat.

----------


## driesmees

Heb ik ook, maar dat zal komen door mijn TFT scherm, daar is de inkijkhoek erg belangerijk hè :Wink:

----------


## Mark-LED

Ik zie het op de laptop ook heel erg slecht.

----------


## admin

Staat op de TODO lijst.

----------


## ostracized

als ik op nieuwe onderwerpen sinds laatste bezoek druk komen alle onderwerpen door elkaar te staan. dit was in het oude forum wel gesorteerd. dát vond ik wel prettig, komt dat hier ook nog?

gr Otto

----------


## axs

> als ik op nieuwe onderwerpen sinds laatste bezoek druk komen alle onderwerpen door elkaar te staan. dit was in het oude forum wel gesorteerd. dát vond ik wel prettig, komt dat hier ook nog?
> 
> gr Otto



Al paar keer hier vermeld.
Staat idd ook op de TODO-lijst

----------


## ostracized

ok bedankt  :Big Grin:

----------

